# Crucial RealSSD C300 + ASUS U3S6



## sanolis (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte Die Crucial RealSSD mit dem Asus Controller als System und Programmlaufwerk verwenden. Vor dem Kauf habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht und bin mir nicht sicher ob:
1. Der Asus Controller bootfähig ist.
2. Ich für das nötige Firmware-Update der Crucical die SSD an einen "normalen" SATAII -Port anschließen muss.
3. Die Crucical Garbage Collection beherscht.
4. Welchen Treiber man für den Asus-Controller verwenden sollte.
5. Ist die Trimm-Funktion überhaupt möglich, wenn die SSD am Asus- Controller hängt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!
*
*


----------



## lordraphael (25. Mai 2010)

Also zur 3. Frage in der aktuellen Ct ist ein Test der Sdd laut diesem Test beherscht die c300 Garbage collection.

Zu deinen anderen fragen kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen  

mfg


----------



## lordraphael (25. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gerade auf diesen Test bei hardwareluxx gestoßen und diese verwenden bei ihrem Test ebenfals u3s6 kontroller .

"Laufwerke mit SATA-6 Gbit/s-Schnittstelle werden  an einer ASUS-U3S6-Erweiterungskarte in Verbindung mit dem passenden  Storagetreiber von Marvell getestet, sofern nicht anders vermerkt." 

Hier werden eigentlich alle deine Fragen beantwortet:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...-c300-erste-ssd-mit-sata-6-gbits.html?start=4


----------



## sanolis (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich den Test richtig gelesen habe entfaltet die SSD ihre volle Leistung nur mit dem Marvel Storage Treiber (für Asus U3S6). Mit diesem funktioniert aber der Trim-Befehl nicht.
Die Firmware für die SSD wurde ja erneuert um Trim-Probleme der SSD zu beheben(Vers. 2.0). Also funktioniert der Trim-Befehl nach wie vor nur mit dem Microsoft-Treiber? Das bedeutet ja,das ich die volle Leistung der SSD gar nicht ausschöpfen kann.


----------



## lordraphael (26. Mai 2010)

sanolis schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Test richtig gelesen habe entfaltet die SSD ihre volle Leistung nur mit dem Marvel Storage Treiber (für Asus U3S6). Mit diesem funktioniert aber der Trim-Befehl nicht.
> Die Firmware für die SSD wurde ja erneuert um Trim-Probleme der SSD zu beheben(Vers. 2.0). Also funktioniert der Trim-Befehl nach wie vor nur mit dem Microsoft-Treiber? Das bedeutet ja,das ich die volle Leistung der SSD gar nicht ausschöpfen kann.



Ja das hast du schon richtig verstanden der Marvell Treiber ist schneller aber unter Windows 7 ist dieser unterschied ja nicht mehr wirklich signifikant ( 50 punkte im as-ssd benchmark).

Trim funktioniert nur mit den Microsoft, aber wie auch im Test erwähnt wurde die garbage collection der ssd nicht getestet so dass gar nicht feststeht wie groß der Leistungsverlust ohne trim ist ....... 

Ich werde mir dieselbe ssd holen und dann zu anfangs mit dem microsoft treiber arbeiten. Wenn die Problemen behoben sind steig ich dann auf den marvel treiber um.


----------



## lordraphael (26. Mai 2010)

Hab grade noch einmal im crucial forum nachgelesen da gibt es eine lange Diskussion zu dem Thema.

Nach den angaben von crucial rät man dazu den intel treiber zu verwenden dieser beherrscht definitiv trim. Weiterhin wird aber auch angekündigt das in nächster zeit sowohl ein Firmwareupdate als auch ein neuer treiber von marvell die Probleme beheben soll.

mfg


----------



## lordraphael (26. Mai 2010)

Das solltest du bei deiner Konfiguration auch berücksichtigen 

Flaschenhals für SATA 6G und USB 3.0 : Weshalb PCI Express 2.0 wichtig ist

mfg


----------



## racker (31. Mai 2010)

Nachträglich noch ergänzend

@sanolis

1.Ja, wie fast alle Zusatzkarten dieser Art.
2.Unbedingt an einen der SATA II Ports 0-3, im BIOS auf IDE einstellen
3.Wird so von Crucial bestätigt
4.Für TRIM den MSAHCI, für Performance den Marvell
5.SSD, Controller, Windows 7 können trimmen, Marvell Treiber wohl (noch) nicht

@lordraphael
Ein Intel-Treiber wird am Marvell-Controller nicht funktionieren. Ansonsten hast Du recht.

Gruß
racker


----------



## sanolis (31. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Infos!!!!!

Ich habe ein Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P. Laut Beschreibung sind nur die zwei PCI E x16 und der PCI E x8 Steckplatz mit PCIE 2.0 angebunden. Zumindest wird es nur dort explizit erwähnt. Da gehe ich mal davon aus das der zwar vorhandene PCI E x4-Anschluss nur mit PCI Express 1.1 angeschlossen ist.
Kann ich mit irgendeinem Programm ermitteln wie die Steckplätze angeschlossen sind?
Würde der PCIe x4 mit PCI-Express 1.1 für die volle Leistung der SSD ausreichen?
Den zweiten PCIex16-Slot will ich freihalten zwecks besserer Luftzirkulation und in dem PCIe x8 steckt meine X-FI Soundkarte, da der Gigabyte Kühler ein einstecken in den PCIe x 1-Slot verhindert!

Ich kann nirgendwo eine Internetseite zum  Marvell-Treiber Download finden. Ich wollte mich mal informieren wegen einer trimfähigen Version. Kommt ja hoffentlich irgendwann.


----------



## racker (1. Juni 2010)

ASUS verweist nur auf den Einbau in einen x4, x8 oder x16 Steckplatz, 
geht aber nicht auf die PCIE Standards 1.1 / 2.0 ein.

"Everest" erkennt die Karte selbst als PCI Express 2.0 x1.
Mainboard-Steckplätze leider nicht so präzise.

Auf der Performance-Seite ist man nur mit dem Einbau in einen PCIe 2.0 Slot.

Auf Marvell-Treiber mit TRIM-Funktion wartet die Welt bis heute noch.
Treiber gibt es natürlich hier:
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=lGYmelQ8mJvPtYTv&content=download
Und hier:
Marvell drivers

Vorsicht! Nach dem ebenfalls angebotenen Firmware-Update für die Karte droht der
             Verlust der Bootfähigkeit .

Gruß
racker


----------



## sanolis (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo !

SSD und Asus-Karte sind bestellt. Trotz einiger Bauchschmerzen hoffe ich die neue Hardware wird gut funktionieren. Wenn ich die Foren durchstöbere wird mir eher schlecht als das ich Lust bekomme Geld auszugeben für Hardware die nur mit größerem Aufwand richtig funktioniert. Trotzdem habe ich mich entschieden jetzt zuzuschlagen, obwohl ich zwischenzeitlich auch die Intel Postville in die engere Wahl genommen hatte.

Ich werde wenn alles da ist mal berichten wie es so läuft. Vielleicht ist ja jemand auch an einem Erfahrungsaustausch interessiert. Wenn irgendjemand noch Tipps auf Lager hat freue ich mich natürlich.

Gleich noch eine Frage: Ich möchte meine zwei Samsung Spinpoint F3 (500GB) nun als Datenfestplatte im Raid-0 Verbund nutzten. Soll ich den Raidverbund vor der Windowsinstallation (SSD) einrichten, oder geht das auch danach? Ich will den Raid ja nicht als Systemlaufwerk verwenden. Bitte jetzt keine Beiträge über Datensicherheit im Raid 0 posten. Danke!!


----------



## racker (10. Juni 2010)

Hi sanolis,

Erfahrungsaustausch ist immer hilfreich.

Wie bereits erwähnt, kommt es auf die PCIE-Steckplätze Deines Boards an und inwieweit die über den Chipsatz mit entsprechenden Lanes versorgt werden.

Den RAID-Verbund über den onboard-Controller kannst Du mit der SSD an der Karte und als Bootlaufwerk auch nachträglich noch einrichten.

Windows wird dann nach den Treibern verlangen oder selbst installieren.


----------



## diddi1948 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe seit gestern besagte Kombination auf einem Asus Rampage 2 laufen.Hier die Werte einmal mit Controller einmal ohne. Der schlechteste Wert ist mit dem Asus Controller. Ich werde morgen den Controller umtauschen.

mfg

diddi


----------



## Vaykir (24. Oktober 2010)

hmm warum zum henker hast du so dermaßen gute 4k-64thrd werte?
hab die gleiche festplatte an nem intel storage controller hängen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
bei dir steht oben links unter der firmware nummer "msahci".... kann sein, dass ich den falschen treiber verwende und die werte deshalb so miserabel sind?

PS: platte is an nem onboard sata II angeschlossen.


----------



## underloost (24. Oktober 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> edit:
> bei dir steht oben links unter der firmware nummer "msahci".... kann sein, dass ich den falschen treiber verwende und die werte deshalb so miserabel sind?
> 
> PS: platte is an nem onboard sata II angeschlossen.


Jopp. Das sieht in der Tat nach dem IDE Modus aus in dem deine SSD läuft. Also schnell den Registryeintrag für den AHCI Modus ändern, neustarten und den Modus deines SATA Controllers auf AHCI ändern.

http://windows-7-board.de/f16/vista-windows-7-sata-nachtraeglich-auf-ahci-umstellen-151/


----------



## Vaykir (24. Oktober 2010)

kann nicht sein, hab vor der installation von windows im bios auf AHCI gestellt.

im geräte manager stehen mehrere controller.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der "Intel(R) ICH9R/DO/DH 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920" wird dabei im AS SSD Benchmark angezeigt...


----------



## sanolis (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Habe mich lange nicht zu Wort gemeldet, wollte aber nun mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.
Also zunächst hat nach dem Einbau der Hardware nichts funktioniert. Erst nach einem Bios Update von F9 nach F13 hat das Gigabyte Board (X58 UD4-P) die ASUS-Karte erkannt. Ich habe vorher auf AHCI-Modus umgestellt und dann Windows zunächst am SATAII-Port installiert. Zunächst habe ich den Marvell-Treiber von der ASUS-Webseite verwendet. Nach einiger Zeit und ein paar Benchmarks ist aber klar geworden das die Werte immer schlechter wurden. Habe dann den MSHACI-Treiber verwendet seitdem sind die Werte zwar etwas schlechter aber die Trim-Funktion funktioniert wenigstens.


----------



## prejudica (6. Dezember 2010)

Also nach allem was ich mit der U3S6 Karte & C300 getestet habe ist es so dass:

1: MarvelTreiber schnell laufen ( Kein Trim ) 
AS Benchmark relativ gut (3xy Punkte)
2: MSAHCI Treiber nicht viel langsamer sind ( AUCH KEIN TRIM !!!)
3: am ICH10 ( INTEL ) egal mit msahci / intel Treiber VIEL !!! (+100Punkte) bessere Werte herauskommen und nach längerem laufen das Sys NICHT hakelig wird (Trim !!)

Ich denke, dass Platte und MSAHCI Treiber Trim unterstützen (der neue INTEL auch ) aber NICHT mit der U3S6 Karte. Soweit ich es sehe geht Trim NUR am Intel Controller mit Intel / MS Treibern.

so im nachhinein find ich hätt ich die Vertex2 nehmen sollen
(300+ MB lesen oder 200+MB macht nicht so viel aus - find ich)

Falls jemand den U3S6 selber auf TRIM testen kann bitte versuchen!!!
bei mir hatte ich nach dem vollpumpen der Platte und laaaangem Leerlauf
trotzdem "nur" 257Punke im AS

Gruß
Pre


----------

